
“an ex administrator has deleted all customer data and wiped most servers” - thehodge
http://verelox.com/
======
ahazred8ta
for posterity:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20170609142424/http://verelox.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20170609142424/http://verelox.com/)

